# Shield and Hammer



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

*Shield and Hammer*

================RECRUITMENT OPEN==================​
_The Orks fell on Fynwent 3 months ago. And it has been 3 months of constant war. Such constant fighting has even brought low the mighty PDF and four seperate regiments even including famous jungle-fighters Catachans and desperate times call for desperate measures as the PDF calls back the Fynwent "Shield and Hammer" Armoured Regiment to end the stalemate. Known for their infamous no-holds barred tactics including destroying buildings still intact._

YOU will be part of the regiment, I will be your sergeant and we will be immediatly deployed to Fynwent to wipe all Ork traces from our homeworld. You will each be in control of a tank while following my orders. I need about 5 players and they may choose any IG tank excluding super heavies. You may have a las pistol and short combat knife. THERE MAY ONLY BE ONE TYPE OF TANK AND IT IS FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. please post a link to the lexicanum page for your tank as well thank you.

Rules:
1. Don't just go off in a random tangent keep your posts about the story
2. I'm not strict about posting but don't disappear for long periods please without alerting me on this thread and I will do the same
3. Follow the rules that I give out OOC in the action thread there is a reason behind my madness

Player 1:Snowy 
Name:Lucifer Mortis
Tank: Leman Russ Variant Exerminator
Player 2:Scythe Beast
Name:Marcus Siege
Tank:Leman Russ Variant Punisher
Player 3:Brass Lord
Name:Will Manželství
Tankestroyer Tank Hunter
Player 4:Anfo
Name:Falk Horst
Tank:Hydra Flak Tank
Player 5:
Name:
Tank:

I will be the commander of the unit

Name: Michael Crypt
Tank: Leman Russ Variant Executioner

(For help with names Fynwent is welsh for cemetery so have it death related as my name is)

standard template for character

Name:
Age:
Personality:
History:

(I RESERVE THE RIGHT TO KILL CHARACTERS OFF IF NEED BE IT)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Name: Lucifer Mortis

Age: 36

Personality: Much like most Tank commanders, loud and eccentric, he is always found yelling at someone for some reason, he has once sacked a trooper because he brought him coffee that was cold. He is known to go off at anyone, be it lowly conscript or high ranking Inquisitor. His deep blue eyes sparkle with a smart but cool knowledge and his blond hair shines like it was only washed yesterday. His scar from chin to his upper cheek shows that underneath all his conscript like enthusiasm lies a cold and calculating brain 

History: Lucifer talks like there is no tomorrow yet for all this not much is known about his past, what is known is that he was born to a poor family on this very world and grew up learning how to slit a mans throat without them noticing.
He left for the Shield and Hammer regiment as soon as a recruitment drive for it came up and he has been one the regiment for the last ten years.

Tank: Leman Russ Exterminator


----------



## Scythe Beast (Jun 22, 2010)

Name:Marcus Siege

Age:29

Personality:Unlike most Commanders, Marcus is well liked for his go easy style. but he is still a bear in command as combat is no joke but out of it. he's pretty loose. he lets his crew personalize their tank and say their minds without fear of a fist. if it wasn't for his crew's skill in combat. the local commissar would be more then happy to put a bolt in him.

History:Nothing but a poor man's life before joining the Imperial Guard and having worked for it most of his life was tranfered to the Fynwent Armoured Regiment after proving him a skilled vehicle commander. oddly he never specks about his past as he lives to the now.

Tank:Leman Russ Punisher


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Name: Will Manželství
Age: 23

Personality: Will is a bit eccentric, but he is loyal and will do whatever it takes to protect his squadmates when they are in trouble

History: Will was born poor, and stuck with a job he does not like, with parents he despised. Will ran away as soon as he could to join the Fynwent Armored Regiment

Tank:http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Destroyer_Tank_Hunter
Destroyer Tank Hunter


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, I guess it is a cool idea for a RP, and I might join if I feel for it later, but, are you sure that you are capable of running two RPs at the same time, without diverting your attention from your last one?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Ok, I guess it is a cool idea for a RP, and I might join if I feel for it later, but, are you sure that you are capable of running two RPs at the same time, without diverting your attention from your last one?


I have almost the rest of the other RP already typed up and saved on my comp so diverting attention won't really be a problem. as for running two RPs I believe that I am capable I started working on this RP when the other went up so that I already have a base storyline for this RP as well I'm also not particapating in any RPs as players as they are all in action thread now so I'm trying to give more chances for people to particapate

Snowy your good
Scythe Beast: Only problem is we arent part of the PDF we are part of the Fynwent Armoured Regiment
Brass Lord: Same as above, and you need a link to your tank


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:*Falk Horst

*Age:*19

*Personality:*Falk is a quite individual most of the time. He doesn't speak unless he feels he needs to, but on occasion he'll talk a lot. He is 6ft. 150lbs. with white skin.

*History:*Even though he hasn't been in the Shield and Hammer, Falk has made a name for himself. Unlike most Hydra drivers, Falk uses his autocannons to shoot at ground targets. This causes many casualties for foot soldiers, and even light tanks. 
Before joining the Regiment, Falk was in a gang, known as The Longblades. He was in the gang since age 12, and though he is in the Regiment, Falk still considers himself a Longblade. Falk has a tattoo of the gang symbol (A rapier) on his back.

*Weapons*Stub gun, switch-blade.

*Tank:*Hydra Flak Tank


----------



## Scythe Beast (Jun 22, 2010)

I've edited it. is it acceptable now?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, some people just don't pay attention huh? Anfo, hippypancake said in the post above that you lot are not part of the pdf; your an actual armoured regiment.

Though how you'd be at the beck and call of a planetary defence force, pulled away from where-ever you are to fight on this world (when another few regiments could be sent in if at all possible), or why the regiment is seemingly made up of a mish-mash of everything over being specialized like damned near every regiment is beyond me. (Loo at guard regiments, they are broken up into different types excelling in different area's: light regiments, shock regiments, mechanized, drop, heavy, armoured, artillery, scout just to name a few.)


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Some things are left best alone for the better of our sanity.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> ...as the PDF calls back the Fynwent "Shield and Hammer" Armoured Regiment to end the stalemate.


Ok, so I miss read it and I thought it said the PDF was _called_ Shield and Hammer. Sorry.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Though how you'd be at the beck and call of a planetary defence force, pulled away from where-ever you are to fight on this world (when another few regiments could be sent in if at all possible),
> 
> or why the regiment is seemingly made up of a mish-mash of everything over being specialized like damned near every regiment is beyond me. (Loo at guard regiments, they are broken up into different types excelling in different area's: light regiments, shock regiments, mechanized, drop, heavy, armoured, artillery, scout just to name a few.)


Well for the first bit I would use the excuse of their home planet is under attack maybe I should of stated that they weren't in battle but were out of system

for the second part I stand at a lost my though would be that the squad should be able to take on most threats that come their way

Oh and everyone is now good just need one more


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Name: Sargeant Christopher Plot

Tank: Salamander Scout Tank

Age: 38

Personality: Christopher is an energetic ype, a man who talks alot, does alot, and gets involved with everything he can. He actively commands his vehicle and makes sure that his crew know whats going on. He's friendly, easy to get along with, very zeolous in battle, and a devote follower of the Emporer

History: Christopher was initially from Fynwent, and was going to join the Ecclesiarchy when the Imperial Gaurd came for a Rasing. He joined out of a sense of duty, and quickly rose in rank, due to his nature to command as well as follow orders. He was transfered out f previous unit to Shield and Hammer in te interest of gaining more rank. Now he is part of Shield and Hammer, the reconniassance arm, making sure th unit has its eyes and ears.


----------

